# Boat Detailer



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Any recommendations for a detailer for my 26' Shamrock? Inside and out... (well the top deck, boat hullrecently painted)

Jim


----------



## markm0369 (Oct 31, 2007)

Look up jummy buff it on the forum, will have the boat looking new


----------



## snagem 1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Tim Creef at DayBreak, 434 9022. Does excellent work!


----------



## Big Mikes Fiberglass (Sep 23, 2008)

Jimmys # is 983-0142

Thanks, Big Mike


----------



## DETAILER (Oct 19, 2007)

If Jimmy can not get to it,I could get to it ASAP.Call AUTO SHINE 850.777.6291 Thanks Chris


----------

